# estrus chirps



## rattlem'up (Feb 6, 2008)

anyone know of a site i can go to to listen to some coyote estrus chirps? i've been looking forever and can't find it. thanks


----------



## TIKKA (Feb 9, 2009)

I amd new here, but love this site, try this.



 Hopefully it works for you. :sniper:


----------



## rivervalley (Jan 19, 2009)

Just go to you tube and type in estrus chirps instructions and you should be able to see exactly how it is made on a hand call.


----------



## rattlem'up (Feb 6, 2008)

got it! thanks


----------



## TIKKA (Feb 9, 2009)

Has anybody got this to work? I was just wondering what kind of howls or anything should go with this. I have done some howling but seems to me I usually go back to rabbit distress. I can't say I have ever soley howled a coyote in. I would guess a locator howl to find them and then some of these chirps and maybee then some ki-eyes, but don't know for sure. Also if howling will bring them in, how come it still seems like the colder it is the better? Any advise would be greatly appreciated as there seems to be some pretty knowledgable hunters in this forum.


----------



## TnHillbilly (Jan 4, 2009)

I got this from another site.

Female Coyote Howling (Western Rivers) and the "Challenge"

http://drop.io/iyrzisp/asset/estrus-chirp1-wav

All I can say is :sniper: Get ready to smoke!!!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

TIKKA said:


> Has anybody got this to work?


Several times.



TIKKA said:


> I was just wondering what kind of howls or anything should go with this.


Somtimes none at all. I've started the set with this sound alot durring the mating season and had visitors within minutes. Other times I may start with female invitation and after nothing shows up I'll do the mating chirps.


----------



## TIKKA (Feb 9, 2009)

> Somtimes none at all. I've started the set with this sound alot durring the mating season and had visitors within minutes. Other times I may start with female invitation and after nothing shows up I'll do the mating chirps.


Bloodyblinddoors, thank you for the input. It was good to here how you put it to work, that is what I was curious about. I have heard from others that it can be very effective, sounds like you know how to do it. Again thanks.


----------

